# Stock vs aftermarket



## Tarun (Aug 13, 2011)

phenom II x4 stock heatsink vs Cooler Master hyper TX-3 which will yield a better output as i have a hyper tx3 from my old rig m planing to buy a amd phenom II x4 955 be which of these will perform better both while at stock and overclocked ??? i will buys a 4+1 phase cooler like a Hyper 212+ later


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

So what are you thinking for? Buy the CPU, test it with both stock cooler and the TX3. Use whatever will give better thermals. In any case, Hyper 212+ will beat both of them. 

And if you are not in a mood to test, TX3 should be better than the stock cooler. And use a good thermal paste like MX4 for better results.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2011)

TX3 will definitely be better than stock cooler. and best way to test it is to try it yourself.


----------



## Tarun (Aug 13, 2011)

i know 212+ beats them both but till the time i bring it i don't want my 955 to fry in the pan so i had a choice of stock and tx3 anyways thanx for the advise that was helpful to me


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

The stock cooler comes with 955 though not great but is enough for a 955 if you don't OC but as you have a TX3 you should use that - it's offers better performance than stock HSF anyway


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

+1 for tx3


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 22, 2011)

According to me i don't have too much idea about this but I think the stock was quite a good choice in the stock market,we have a chance to gain money. in the after market there not much of space to get a money so much.


----------

